# Upton Fort, Osmington Mills, March 2009



## Evilgenius (Apr 3, 2009)

Upton Fort, Osmington Mills, March 2009

Well I managed to get down here again to try and get some more shots, first time was with underitall and his mate in the day but i didnt manage to get very many good pictures, so headed down there again for another go. As we got into the fort we found a mass of kids playing together with a group of holiday makers having a BBQ and as this was a private area did not want to spook them (two lads with cameras.. know what i mean!) so we missioned off to return when it got dark for a bit more cover! Also houses are a bit close for comfort and one of the three old ammunition stores under the fort has been converted into some sort of house.

Anyway second attempt.. Sucsess!


A little history lesson..

Designed to supplement the other gun batteries guarding Weymouth Bay and the approacches to Portlnad Harbour, the Upton Battery became operational in 1902 and was to be equipped with two 6-inch and two 9.2-inch breech loading guns mounted above sunken magazines. Support buildings were positioned behind and to the west of the gun positions, but a plan to build a pier below the site for provisioning was never proceeded with. The site was placed on care and maintenance after the First World War and the guns removed.

With the outbreak of the second world war, plans were made to bring Upton back to an operational status, and some time between June 1940 and January 1941 the battery was equipped with two 6-inch naval guns from the scrapped battleship HMS Erin. The guns were installed on the old 9.2-inch platforms, suitably modified to take the new weapons, and the original magazines were once again utilised for their design purpose.

The battery was manned by troops of the 522nd (Dorset) Coastal Regiment and the guns only came into used once fired in anger when, on the night of 21 March 1944, they opened fire against marauding German E-boats on the edge of Weymouth Bay.

Upton Fort batteries were decommissioned by 1956 and are now in private ownership. 



Old photo of Fort








The fort today


















Old photo of ammunition store








Some of one of the ammunition stores today























































































Thanks for looking, any comments welcome.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh man
I thought this would be converted into toilets, gift shop, cafe etc....
Lost count of how many times I've been in the area and not considered checking it out. 
Right, what you got next on my favourite bit of coastline?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 4, 2009)

OH WOW !!!
No Graffiti and no chav activity !!
I wanna go, I wanna go !!!icon_evil


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 4, 2009)

Well like i said one of the stores has been converted into a house, there are also holiday homes right by the fort.
And yes graffiti/pikey/chav/hooligan free zone, there was still glass in the lights which i did not expect!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Next time Im in the area Ill be letting you guys know. there's an endless supply of this stuff down there, and you lot are doing the good stuff


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow Im loving that matey, good find, and I too am amazed how undisturbed it all is, the old lights and shell lifts are still in situ.
Why is the issue hatch blocked up?

That battery looks so much like ones we have over here, and in similar condition too, good work.


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheers for the comments people!

Im not to sure why the hatch is blocked up? Dont look like anyones been down there in a while. There is another ammunition store there as well but didnt go into that one due to it being right next to a house and entry would make a fair bit of noise!! Maybe one day.... il take ear plugs!


----------



## Engineer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Upton Fort.*

Nice place, super condition.


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice pics mate.
We should have gone here on the way back today.


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 5, 2009)

bonecollector said:


> Nice pics mate.
> We should have gone here on the way back today.



Well i did mention it but think Mark had had enough by then!


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah. 
he did smell a bit. 
Dang irigation streams!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2009)

Another excellent explore. Love the signage of these forts, and as everyone has said, it's in great condition.
Good stuff, Dazaf.


----------



## jonney (Apr 7, 2009)

Love the photo's the one of the shell life rusting away is great nice work guys


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, wasnt going to take that photo as i usually just snap the main parts and not the details, starting to get a grip of this photography lark!!


----------

